# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voeding en overgang - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Voeding en Overgang*
*Voeding heeft bepaalde effecten op de gezondheid.*
Voeding is een manier waarmee je klachten van de overgang soms iets dragelijker kunt maken en een enkele keer zelfs kunt laten verdwijnen. Voedingsmiddelen hebben waardevolle eigenschappen. Deze lijsten hieronder betreffen beknopte informatie of weergaven. Voor meer informatie raadpleeg boeken of een deskundige die je meer informatie kan geven.

*Van deze voedingsmiddelen wordt gezegd dat ze overgangsverschijnselen zouden bevorderen:*
* koffie
* thee
* pittige gerechten
* suiker
* zuivelproducten (oa.)
* witte meelproducten
* frisdranken
* alcoholische dranken
* hoge eiwitinname
* beperkt rood vlees
* beperk gevogelte
* beperk varkensvlees
* conserveringsmiddelen
* chemicalien


*Van deze voedingsmiddelen wordt gezegd dat ze overgangsverschijnselen zouden beperken:*
*Peulvruchten*
* sojabonen
* linzen
* erwten
* kikkererwten
* tofu
* cannellinibonen
*Zaden*
* lijnzaad
* sesamzaad
* pompoenzaad
* maanzaad
* zonnebloempitten
* pijnboompitten
*Vis*
* makreel
* haring
* paling
* sprot
* bokking
*Granen*
* haver
* tarwe
* gerst
* rogge
* sojameel
* volkorenmeel
*Fruit*
* appel
* pruimen
* kersen
* banaan
* sinaasappel
* perzik
* peren
* mango
*Zuivelproducten*
* eieren
* bio yoghurt
* roomboter
* soja melk
* soja yoghurt
* karnemelk
* kwark
*Noten*
* hazelnoot
* amandel
* walnoot
* cashewnoot
* paranoot
* pistachenoot
* pelpinda
*Vetten en Oliën*
* roomboter
* olijfolie
* lijnolie
* sesamolie
* zonnebloemolie
* sojaolie
* walnootolie
* maisolie
*Kruid en Specerij*
* knoflook
* kaneel
* salie
* selderij
* peterselie
* zeezout
* gember
*Brood*
* notenbrood
* 6 granenbrood
* sesambrood
* maisbrood
* ciabattabrood
*Groenten*
* koolsoorten
* broccoli
* wortelen
* aardappels
* paprika
* groene groenten
* rabarber
* tauge
*Zoetstoffen*
* honing
* ahornsiroop
* kandij
* dadelsiroop
* rijstsiroop

(Bron; vrouwenovergang.nl)

----------

